# Can anyone please help...



## JPNunez (Apr 12, 2013)

I've admired and followed classical music since a child. (I'm now 40) I recently found a tape that I had recorded on our classical music station here in Chicago from the late 1980's but did not get the name of the title or any other details of the piece. I was hoping to post the recording here to see if anyone would recognize it and let me know what it is. 

Anything would help. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Well it's definitely a setting of Agnus Dei, but I don't immediately recognize it.


----------



## JPNunez (Apr 12, 2013)

That works, Keep it coming...LOL I'll try anything ot find this out.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

It's the Agnus Dei from Puccini's Messa di Gloria.


----------



## JPNunez (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! i have been looking for this for almost 20 years and it's amazing what one post online has saved me and you are from Ireland. I have relatives in Celbridge and friends in Wicklow. When I return to your beautiful Country, I'll make sure to send you a hello and personal "Thank you". Take care Nereffid.


----------



## JPNunez (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh, and thank you "Stargazer" as well...you helped get this rolling by telling me it was a version of "Agnus Dei". Thank you again!


----------



## JPNunez (Apr 12, 2013)

I was actually able to find the actual recording now too...






William﻿ Hurts, tenor
Philippe Huttenlocher, bass
Choeur Symphonique et Orchestre de la Fondation Gulbenkian de Lisbonne
Michel Corboz, conductor

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

JPNunez said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! i have been looking for this for almost 20 years and it's amazing what one post online has saved me and you are from Ireland. I have relatives in Celbridge and friends in Wicklow. When I return to your beautiful Country, I'll make sure to send you a hello and personal "Thank you". Take care Nereffid.


Delighted to have helped.


----------

